# Wireless USB Adapter is not correctly detected by XP



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello I have Windows XP SP3 Desktop. I also have a Cisco AE2500 wireless adapter. When i conect the adapter it does detect it but i go to the device manager and it shows under "unknown" and with a yellow exclamation mark. Most of you will say to update the drivers, but i already did and they are the xp drivers and ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling and it still does not work , Please help if you can and Thank You!

I am also trying with an net gear n-300

They both work because i have tried them on other xp computers










View Image HERE


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried the driver from here Realtek


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi have you tried the driver from here Realtek


Realtek is up to date what is not working is the Linksys AE2500 or the N-300 wireless usb adapters. i have tried updating the drivers but it says they are updated and ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling and it still does not work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you select the correct model version Linksys AE2500
checked the FAQ's
Article


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

joeten said:


> Did you select the correct model version Linksys AE2500
> checked the FAQ's
> Article


 
Yes i did and i already checked it was the correct driver and every single thing. I think this problem has something to do with the computer or its configuration.The thing is that i already fixed the registry. so it cannot be that. Thank you for helping me in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi first can I ask you to type so that the text is not spread over quite such a wide area it makes reading a little difficult,have you tried uninstalling the device from device manager and rebooting or doing that with the driver


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi first can I ask you to type so that the text is not spread over quite such a wide area it makes reading a little difficult,have you tried uninstalling the device from device manager and rebooting or doing that with the driver


 
Hi i am not writing so spread out maybe your computer is reading it like that. And yes i have tried that many times.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok found this on MSDN forums by Big Steve (my thanks to him)
I have Win XP SP3 and I was not able to get the setup program to detect the AE2500.

Here's what I did:
1.Went into the services applet and noticed that "Wireless Zero Configuration" service was disabled.
2.Set the startup type for that service to Manual. 
3.Exited the setup program and removed the AE2500 from the USB port. 
4.Exited the services applet. 
5.Restarted the setup program, followed the prompt to insert the AE2500 and it detected it perfectly.
6.Going back into the services applet I saw that the service was started. 

That just had to be it.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi ok found this on MSDN forums by Big Steve (my thanks to him)
> I have Win XP SP3 and I was not able to get the setup program to detect the AE2500.
> 
> Here's what I did:
> ...



I tried it but it was unsuccesful.










I really hope i can get this to work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What did you do when you "Fixed" your registry?


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> What did you do when you "Fixed" your registry?



I do not rememmber what program i got but it was a registry fixer and it was not trial. it was bought


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Those Registry "Fixers" will often do more harm than good . . can you restore the system to a date prior to running it?


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> Those Registry "Fixers" will often do more harm than good . . can you restore the system to a date prior to running it?


Yes i can although it did help it because it didnt even get ethernet. But sure and then?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can you say that another way?


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

Say what? ... The registry fixer helped the computer get ethernet, it did not detect it before


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

So your problem is solved?


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> So your problem is solved?


No it is not im trying to make my desktop get wi-fi. it only works with the ethernet cable. now i bough a wireless network PCI adapter and it does the same thing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

but the computer is a desktop....its just that it does not detect the PCI adapter i just installed... it has never had wi-fi


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If the pc is not recognizing a PCI adaptor, you may be faced with reinstalling the operating system . . what is the history? . . have you had problems with the operating system before?


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

i just bought it ... it was all mest up but it does not have the recovery cd so i cannot make it reinstall ...when i try to it asks me for the cd


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you buy it new? . . What Brand and Model is it?


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

i just bought it however i do not have the recovery disks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> . . What Brand and Model is it?


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

CWP-905 
Wireless-N PCI Adapter


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The PC . . what Brand and Model is the pc? . . if it is custom built, what the the brand and model of the motherboard?


----------



## Jozep33411 (Feb 20, 2012)

EMACHINES W3503


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

While we fight this issue, I suggest you start the process of obtaining recovery discs:

eMachines Store: Recovery Media Purchase Program

Can you post another screenshot of Device Manager with the new card


----------

